# Why can't we attach pictures?



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Just went to the length of doing a thread and when i did a preview none of the pics showed, just wondering if anyone else has noticed this? Also when you copy a link in to the image box without going saving it, they used to work and now it just pastes the link on to the post


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

been probs ever since the site attacks apparently. guessing they havent been sorted


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

you aint the only one thats had that problem mate, i've tried adding a few pics to the random images thread and it just isnt happening. i just gave up after a while.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

When you click on "From url" a ticked box that says "Retrieve remote file and reference locally" appears, untick that box and put your images url in the normal place and it will embed as it did before


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> When you click on "From url" a ticked box that says "Retrieve remote file and reference locally" appears, untick that box and put your images url in the normal place and it will embed as it did before


mate i tried it with the box ticked and unticked, its still the same problem


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Testing.










Well it works for me, are you unticking first and then pasting url in the url bit or doing it a different way?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

i'm attatching files from computer, not url.

this is with the box ticked



with box unticked


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Aha, well I've never attached files from the computer and only do it from the way I've described so unfortunately cannot help pal.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

no worries its worth a shot anyway :thumb:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

url with box unticked....testing


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I uploaded some to my album on my profile the file size was to big so I resized them and they just show as resized1 resized2 etc etc


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

madmuscles said:


> When you click on "From url" a ticked box that says "Retrieve remote file and reference locally" appears, untick that box and put your images url in the normal place and it will embed as it did before


Thanks buddy, i'll do the thread now


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

This should now be fixed.

Let me know if you still have an issue.


----------

